# Wild Pig Help.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/revenge-of-the-wild-pigs-goes-toxic-naa-chris-bennett/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

It better not have a smell......them Pigs will figure it out in short order, another tool in your box never hurts.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes, feral hogs are smart, have a great senses of smell, hearing, and daytime eyesight, but they are night blind. With the wind in my favor, I've walked within shooting range of a few at night. I have discovered a new weapon that helps me get even closer to a sounder of pigs. My wife's Great Pyrenees/Akbash cross guardian dog goes with me on night-time hog shoots. When we get close to a sounder from the down-wind side, he runs ahead to chase the hogs. They run for a short distance, and then turn and chase him. He returns to me bringing the hogs within close range for shooting. One night a sounder of one sow and nine approximately 80 lb piglets of her litter came within 5 ft of me as I stood behind a round bale feeder. My rifle had jammed and I foolishly didn't carry a backup in my pocket. That situation is being remedied. Fortunately, the pigs were interested in the guardian dog and didn't attack me. They left when they caught my scent, but a few nights later, I was able to trap the whole sounder in a pen trap. They had done quite a bit to damage to the hay meadow and pasture however.

I hope the sodium nitrite works and will not be consumed by other animals...


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Photo of this monster boar that was killed about 150 miles south of where live was sent to me by my step son.A friend of his shot it


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> Photo of this monster boar that was killed about 150 miles south of where live was sent to me by my step son.A friend of his shot it


Ah the infamous sit 20 feet behind it to make it look larger. That piggy ain't but 100 pounds or so.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

BWfarms said:


> Ah the infamous sit 20 feet behind it to make it look larger. That piggy ain't but 100 pounds or so.


Maybe so I don't know because I wasn't present when photo was taken!


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Texans have a habit of trying to Texasizing things  Just ribbing.

The flash was used and you can't see the hat or the gun very well. If he sat right on the hog, the camera and flash would create an equal image of the hunter and hog. The grass and the fact you can see the front leg also helps to judge depth.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

My horses aren't that big..lol


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have to disagree on the hog weighing 100 pounds or so.....it's head is entirely too long for a young porker. I think the hog weighs much more than 100 pounds. This is just my thoughts and nothing more.

Regards, Mike


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

The tusks, although not clearly visible to show length, also indicate that the hog was not exceptionally large.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Declared war on feral hogs...including those mentioned on my Nov. 15th post, we have removed 39 from this small ranch by trapping or night-time shooting. Killed two about 12:30 last night.

Sold only 6 larger ones that brought $50 for a 200 pounder, $30 for a lighter one, and only $10.50 each for 4 averaging about 100 lbs. Not worth hauling them to buyer at Henderson, so we give most of them to people who need/want the pork. One time we gave away four ~80 pounders and received 4 doz tamales in return. More valuable than the 6 or 7 dollars the hogs would have brought at Henderson.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

What's your rifle of choice to shoot them with?


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

.223-30-06!!


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Hayjosh said:


> What's your rifle of choice to shoot them with?


AR-15 style 300 Blackout is what I use. It is not necessarily my rifle of choice but it does the job. A .223 would be adequate for small hogs, but not the best for the bigger ones unless you are careful with shot placement..


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Our state bought a portable hog trap to use on the National Forests. One man has become efficient at trapping. I saw a presentation he made which was pretty neat. He has a camera on the pen and motion detectors inside. His phone alarms when hogs are in the pen. When all the hogs are inside and trip the gate from his cell phone.

Then they have a pig shoot, southern version of a pigeon shoot.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> Our state bought a portable hog trap to use on the National Forests. One man has become efficient at trapping. I saw a presentation he made which was pretty neat. He has a camera on the pen and motion detectors inside. His phone alarms when hogs are in the pen. When all the hogs are inside and trip the gate from his cell phone.
> 
> Then they have a pig shoot, southern version of a pigeon shoot.


My son has one of those portables.....he caught 9 at one time last spring. His camera sends pics to his phone and then he can monitor and activate the door drop with his phone. The hogs were at a tourist destination and were absolutely destroying their grounds. I cannot name the venue, but they were absolutely thrilled when he filled up the bed of his truck with pork. They had to be very careful due to all of the political correctness.

He has had lots of other wildlife go into the corral.....including bears and deer.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

vhaby said:


> AR-15 style 300 Blackout is what I use. It is not necessarily my rifle of choice but it does the job. A .223 would be adequate for small hogs, but not the best for the bigger ones unless you are careful with shot placement..


I did a pig hunt in Florida last year in which I used a semi-automatic .270. I'd like to do another pig hunt using my AR-15 with .223. Now I need to find somebody who wants to help a Michigan guy shoot their pigs.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Josh, don't know where or how you hunted hogs in FL, but you will find that feral hogs have largely gone nocturnal, at least here. If you want to do the best job at shooting these pests, put a night vision scope and a silencer on your .223. And then you have to find the hogs. They are difficult to predict as to where they will be and when. I use game cameras at various feeding locations in an attempt to learn their schedules, but even with that it is difficult to predict their arrival pattern.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Pure much all hog hunting here is done at night with night vision equipment and the .308 .223 AR platforms rule the roost.....some have gone to trapping and putting GPS on them to try and locate for hunters. Fella down the road killed 15 one night about two weeks ago.....


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Last year I was hunting with a buddy of mine who lives down there, about an hour south east of Tampa. He works at a large phosphate mine so there's sprawling acreage with really nothing on it. His boss had been baiting them with corn for about a week so there was a good chance they'd show. I sat in a tree stand, crawled up in it a little before 5 pm. Right on the dot, at dusk around 6 pm about a dozen of them wandered out of the trees. I was borrowing his boss's scoped Browning .270 which was a very nice rifle. Two of them were walking right toward me so I let them come as close as I could before it got too dark. The one I got was about 35-40 yards out. It was a clean shot straight through the heart, but the little bugger still ran about 40 yards. We tracked him in the dark and found him in the bottom of a little ravine. That being said, I know little about their habits or behaviors. That was my first pig hunt.

I think it would be a rush to hunt them with night vision.

This looks pretty fun too


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ear hole or just behind it is a good drop shot if you have the opportunity. Go straight up the front leg to near the top of the pigs silhouette and 4" below the very top of it's outline is the spine.....this is also another drop shot. Of course, to make these shots every time entails understanding your ammunition bullet drop at various ranges. .223 are very good on closer range pigs(100 yards or less), but for the longer range pigs (200 yard+), I prefer calibers that pack a wallop....like the .270 you used or a .308. A .270 is really good on those super long range shots. .223 are really good for closer groups of pigs.

It will depend on how you are hunting as to which caliber to use.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

And you'll notice the Semi-auto is the only way to go (unless you're fortunate to have full auto  ) if you plan on killing any amount....it happens fast and furious. They will run like hell after the first shot but they arent sure which way to go...in the mayhem you try to keep tapping targets. Kill all you want, it ain't gonna dent the population......


----------

